# Fuente Alimentacion Digital (Colaboración en el diseño)



## rodri_go100 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hola a todos, llevaba tiempo queriendo hacer una fuente controlada por microcontrolador Atmel y con pantalla para la visualización de la Tensión y la corriente, asi como de un unico Encoder rotativo para controlar la tension y la corriente maxima.
Despues de mirar y mirar, solo encontre la que hizo Valdorre y la modificada por FelixLs.
Pero no me gustaba la idea de tener la carga no conectada a masa, ya que en un futuro me gustaria actualizarla y que fuera simetrica, pues bien, me decidi a hacerla cogiendo ideas de esas, pero cambiando muchas cosas.

Ya la tengo diseñada y montada, pero me da problemas al leer la corriente que pasa por la resistencia sensora, (en el esquema R2), en vez de salir una señal continua como era de esperar, me sale una señal cuadrada con un nivel de continua, bueno os paso el esquema y fotos de osciloscopio para que veais las señales, si necesitais alguna señal de algun punto del circuito me lo decis y la pongo sin problemas. 

A ver si me podeis echar una mano 

Gracias!

http://img819.imageshack.us/i/fuentealimentacion.jpg/


----------



## dragondgold (Sep 1, 2010)

Te hago una pregunta, como funciona eso del control de corriente por PWM? No es que si varias el duty o la frecuencia de los pulsos vas a tener mas o menos tension? Como controlas la corriente?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## rodri_go100 (Sep 1, 2010)

A ver, Vario el duty y por tanto en la entrada del AO U3D, y mediante R11 C3 y R1 obtengo una tensión continua que depende del duty de la PWM, luego la comparo con la tensión que me da el U3A (que me da en forma de tensión la corriente por R2). 

Mientras la tensión de referencia (entrada PWM) sea mayor que la corriente por R2 a la salida del U3D tendre la tensión de alimentación, y por tanto satura Q3 y funciona la regulación de tensión.

Si la tensión de referencia es menor que la corriente por R2, a la salida del U3D tendre 0v (o cercano) y por tanto cortara el transistor Q3 y la regulacion de tensión no funcionara adecuadamente y la corriente quedara limitada a la que mandes en forma de tensión por la entrada PWM.

El problema que tengo es que el U3A no me da la tensión equivalente a la corriente por R2, estoy un poco cansado de probar y comprobar cosas y no se que pasa, en el simulador todo funciona muy bien, pero montado no va.
Eso si, todo lo demás va perfecto.

Un saludo

Bueno, al final he dado con el problema, es que el AO necesita tener un poco de tensión negativa en la alimentación para poder dar tensiones proximas a 0v en la salida, y en la lectura de la corriente la tensión es tan pequeña que el Ao no podia dar esa tensión y salian cosas raras.
Os pongo el esquema modificado, probado y funcionando.
Cuando tenga todo diseñado, pondre aqui la PCB y todos los esquemas.


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 1, 2010)

No veo el inductor en tu esquema, pero ponele h.
¿Es el conversor de corriente en tensión del datasheet del LM324?
¿Una foto del osciloscopio en la simulación para ver como debería ser?


----------



## rodri_go100 (Sep 1, 2010)

Nilfred dijo:


> No veo el inductor en tu esquema, pero ponele h.
> ¿Es el conversor de corriente en tensión del datasheet del LM324?
> ¿Una foto del osciloscopio en la simulación para ver como debería ser?



No se de que inductor me hablas .

No es el conversor corriente tension del datasheet, ese no funcionaba nada bien, esta etapa es una etapa diferencial normal, y ya he conseguido que funcione bien, solo habia que alimentar el AO entre -0.7V y 22V, asi puedo sacar a la salida hasta 0V.
Imagenes de como funciona mañana, que ahora tengo sueño


----------



## Scooter (Sep 1, 2010)

Aparte de para experimentar no recomiendo el uso de un microcontrolador para hacer una fuente, yo la haría con alguno de los integrados que hay específicamente diseñados para eso.

Yo pondría la resistencia sensora de corriente después del filtro, no antes. Ahí se verán todos los pulsos de corriente que van cargando el filtro.
No estoy nada puesto en fuentes conmutadas pero me parece poco y malo el filtro; los condensadores electrolíticos tienen una inductancia parásita tremenda por eso se suelen poner en paralelo con un condensador cerámico pequeño. Edito, ya veo que el segundo esquema lo lleva.
Concuerdo con Nilfred, además las FAC suelen llevar alguna bobina en serie.


----------



## rodri_go100 (Sep 2, 2010)

El microcontrolador lo uso para sacar datos en la pantalla, como tensión, corriente, potencia cedida, y para controlar por pwm la salida de tensión y la corriente máxima.

No se porque os empeñais en ver una fuente conmutada, porque no la hay, es una fuente lineal de las de toda la vida, pero simplemente que se puede ajustar de forma digital, ya que no hay ningun potenciometro. 
Lo que pasa que no he puesto el trafo ni los condensadores de filtrado, porque seguramente utilice una fuente conmutada con valores superiores a la tension de salida y asi aprovechar el rendimiento de una conmutada con la regulación de la lineal,  y no disipar tanta potencia en los transistores.

Un saludo


----------



## Scooter (Sep 2, 2010)

¿Y no sería mas sencillo usar dos DAC? Me parece que el problema es que los pulsos del pwm llegan a la regulación.


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 2, 2010)

rodri_go100 dijo:


> No se porque os empeñais en ver una fuente conmutada, porque no la hay


Bueno, hasta aquí llego, sigan sin mí.


----------



## ByAxel (Sep 2, 2010)

Sabia que lo había visto hace muuucho tiempo... aqui puedes ver y adaptarlo a tu diseño...
A digital DC power supply
A Digital DC Power Supply V3

saludos.


----------



## rodri_go100 (Sep 2, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Y no sería mas sencillo usar dos DAC? Me parece que el problema es que los pulsos del pwm llegan a la regulación.



El problema ya esta solucionado, era lo de la tensión de alimentacion del AO, el rizado de la tensión continua proveniente del pwm es muy pequeña y no influye en la regulación.



ByAxel dijo:


> Sabia que lo había visto hace muuucho tiempo... aqui puedes ver y adaptarlo a tu diseño...
> A digital DC power supply
> A Digital DC Power Supply V3
> 
> saludos.



Si, la idea la saque de una fuente parecida, pero no me parecia buena idea no tener la carga a masa, ya que me gustaria en un futuro hacerla simetrica.


----------



## ByAxel (Sep 2, 2010)

En ese caso te muestro un circuito en Fuente de alimentación simétrica y adaptarlo a lo que buscas no es tan complicado (regular ), claro eso lo harías con el microcontrolador entre el Opamp y el regulador... 
Claro que el opamp hace otro trabajo ahí pero la idea es muy clara.


----------



## rodri_go100 (Sep 2, 2010)

Bueno ya tengo el esquema "definitivo" de la parte de potencia, probado y funcionando bastante bien, con un rizado bastante bajo en la salida, (para 10V y 300mA rizado de 40mV).

Solo falta montrar la placa de control y el programa del micro y la PCB.

En la pantalla tengo la intención de mostrar la tensión de salida, la corriente y la potencia, se os ocurre algun dato más de interes?

Pdt: Os pongo una imagen del osciloscopio donde se ve en el canal 1 la señal de salida del AO diferencial, y en el canal 2 la salida de la fuente, y sus valores medios y rizado.

Un saludo.

http://img189.imageshack.us/i/fuentedefinitiva.jpg/


----------



## rodri_go100 (Sep 13, 2010)

Bueno, ya tengo casi terminada la fuente, os pongo una foto de la parte frontal funcionando, he añadido varias salidas más de +12, -12, +5 y -5 aparte de la regulable de la fuente.

La alimentación general la hago con una fuente conmutada de salida 12V 5A, que la he modificado para obtener hasta 26V, y dependiendo de unas salidas digitales del micro, controlan que la fuente general, dé 6, 12, 18 y 26V, así minimizo las perdidas de la fuente lineal, y obtengo mas corriente a tensiones bajas.

En breve pondre los esquemas de la parte de control, y las modificaciones en la fuente conmutada.

Saludos


----------



## Maxiled (Sep 16, 2010)

Muy buena la idea, en mi colegio hay unas fuentes que muestran voltaje y corriente, con un voltaje maximo de salida de 30V. Cuando puedas postear los datos voy a armarla, un abrazo.


----------



## pgm308 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hola gente! Me interesa construir esta fuente, pero hay algunas cosas que no entiendo. Mis conocimientos son de ensamblado, pero puedo interpretar bastante del diseño.
Una de ellas es la función de *C2*. Entiendo que Q3 realiza la protección por sobretensión o cortocircuito, pero que función cumple C2 (que además fue aumentando en cada versión)???
El otro tema, y sin ánimo de criticar - solamente comparando con otros diseños, no veo diodos de protección. Vale la pena agregarlos o serían redundantes?


----------



## samigoro (Jul 31, 2011)

Muy buen trabajo rodri_go100, felicitaciones.
que bueno seria que pudieras compartir mas info sobre este excelente trabajo, para que todos podamos aprovecharla.
un saludo.


----------

